# L.s.c.i. ?



## Beathard (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone know what the L.S.C.I. Program is?


----------



## tomasball (Jul 23, 2011)

Life Space Crisis Intervention?


----------



## David Duke (Jul 23, 2011)

Lodge System of Candidate Information, the booklets and presentation given to candidate after each degree.


----------



## Mac (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a question: how many of you actually read through those little blue booklets?  

When I joined, I already owned a set of Mackey's Encyclopedias, and I'd read a book or two on the fraternity.  I think I might have skimmed the booklets once.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 23, 2011)

Are those just the little blue booklets "To the Candidate Elected to Receive the Degrees of Freemasonry", "To the EA", etc? or is there a workbook like the A.L.L. program?

I will say I read and reread those booklets probably a hundred times.


----------



## Mac (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe it's just the collection of little blue booklets.

It sounds like they served their purpose for you, brother Jacob!


----------



## LCWebb (Jul 23, 2011)

I read and re-read those books a LOT!


----------



## calee (Jul 23, 2011)

I read mine


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 23, 2011)

I read them.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 24, 2011)

Duh!  I was in the GL secretary database and saw these. The awards that can be recorded are Life, LSCI and ALL. Drew a blank as to what LSCI could be. Thanks.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jul 24, 2011)

I read them about once a year as I look to clean my files up!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 24, 2011)

Not only did I read, and re-read them, I read all but a few of the books listed in the bibliography from the MM Blue book.

They are good pre-curers and help with learning the ropes.  I recommend all my candidates to do the same.  They usually come back with a comment somewhere along the way.  Maybe a question or two.  That's always a good sign.  So far so good.


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 28, 2011)

I read them, and i still continue to re-read them.


----------

